# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kledi Bahiti

## sirena_adria

Talent dhe Sukses, te shkrira ne nje emer ! 




_ Pikenisja e nje rrugetimi artistik kompozimesh te bukura e te pandalshme  !_

----------


## sirena_adria

Kledi Bahiti qe ne moshen 6-vjecare filloi rrugen e te qenurit artist ne liceun "Onufri" ne Elbasan, dega piano, ku studioi per 12 vjet. Me pas u diplomua ne Akademine e Arteve per Kompozicion. Ndjenja e te kompozuarit muzike u shfaq heret dhe u konkretizua ne moshen 14-vjecare, ku shkroi "Me mashtruan syte", kenge e cila u kendua nga Vedat Ademi. Kjo i hapi rrugen nje sere krijimesh dhe bashkepunimesh te reja ne vazhdim. Gjithashtu i ka kushtuar nje rendesi maksimale dhe muzikes live ku dhe performon si pianist me Vedat Ademi & The Exit Band. Prej Janarit te vitit 2011, Kledi nis bashkepunimin me Flori Mumajesin dhe Ervin Gonxhin, bashkepunim i cili u finalizua me krijimin e labelit "Threedots". 

Kledi është një personazh mjaft i suksesshëm dhe i pëlqyer në tregun muzikor shqiptar, madje shpeshherë këngët e krijuara nga ai kanë fituar çmime prestigjoze. Fitues i dy sezoneve te Top fest 9 dhe Top fest 10 me kenget S'je me-Elhaida Dani dhe Loti fundit - Samanta Karavella. Kantautori me i mire ne Kenga Magjike 2014. 

Kledi Bahiti është producent i njohur nga studioja e të cilit kanë dalë shume këngë fituese. E kemi dëgjuar emrin e tij nga goja e këngëtarëve, por kurrë s’e kemi dëgjuar zërin e tij si këngëtar. Ai zgjodhi festivalin “Kënga Magjike” për të prezantuar vokalin e tij. Kompozitori i cili i këndon rastësisë, jo rastësisht ka zgjedhur skenën magjike. “Zgjodha këtë festival, sepse e shoh si mënyrën më të mirë për të promovuar këngën time” - tregon ai.

http://www.lyrics.al/kledi-bahiti/biografia

----------


## sirena_adria

2 Suksese te Njepasnjeshme  ne Festivalin  e Muzikes Moderne  - TOP FEST !

----------


## sirena_adria

_TOP FEST 10 - serisht Fitues !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje nga kenget me te bukura te Kledi Bahitit !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Po aq e bukur, rrenqethese & e dhimbshme  !_ 




http://lajmi.net/alberie-hadergjonaj...magjike-video/

----------


## sirena_adria

_Me e bukura kenge e veres nga Bahiti   2016_  





Music : Kledi Bahiti  | Threedots
Lyrics (Below) : Flori Mumajesi

----------


## sirena_adria

Vere 2018 




Music & Lyrics: Kledi Bahiti, Alberije Hadergjonaj

----------


## sirena_adria

_ …… 2018_

----------


## sirena_adria

Shume e bukur ! BRAVO !

----------


## sirena_adria

Kompozimi, Vargjet & Orkestrimi  : Kledi BAHITI

----------


## sirena_adria

Kenga Magjike 2018 




Kompozimi: Kledi Bahiti - Poezia: Fifi (Filloreta Raçi) 


BRAVO & SUKSESE !

----------


## sirena_adria

PERLE




Kompozimi: Kledi Bahiti - Poezia: Alban Skenderaj

----------


## sirena_adria

_Vere 2019_ 




> 


Kompozimi: Kledi Bahiti - Vargjet: Ronela Hajati & Anxhela Peristeri

----------


## sirena_adria

Kënga Magjike 2019 




Kompozimi: Kledi Bahiti - Poezia: Fifi (Filloreta Raçi) 

Nën - Kampione  Kategoria e të Rinjve .

----------


## sirena_adria

Anxhela Peristeri & Sinan Vllasaliu - Ata

Kompozimi: Kledi Bahiti - Vargjet: Fifi (Filloreta Raçi)

----------


## sirena_adria

KLEDI BAHITI NJE PRODUCENT I VECANTE

Prive - Nentor 2017

----------


## sirena_adria

60 Sekonda - Kledi Bahiti

----------


## sirena_adria

Kledi Bahiti: Këtë vit do të vij me një koncert me krijimet e mia

_Mars 2020_

----------


## sirena_adria

" E Diell "  -    Të ftuar: Anxhela Peristeri, Kledi Bahiti 

_Maj 2020_

----------

